# Different Fillets To Feed Reds



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

I usually get tilapia fillets at my grocery store but i am wondering i always see like salmon and other types what fillets r ok??


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

zeefs said:


> I usually get tilapia fillets at my grocery store but i am wondering i always see like salmon and other types what fillets r ok??


Most types are fine, but id avoid salmon as its oily and fattning.

What i use are shrimp, talapia, cod,smelt, pollock....


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Stay away from salmon or any really fatty fish (like cod, mackerel, etc) because it is generally pretty messy. I prefer to feed basically what cluster suggested although I only spring for the shrimp if it's on sale LOL. They really love shrimp though and it doesn't make a mess. I leave the shell on but take off the tail if they are big because it can be pretty sharp.
Sometimes I like to watch them tear stuff up, but generally I put in bite size pieces because it is cleaner and also reduces the chances of somebody losing an eye or whatnot.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Pretty much what they said ^^^^^^. Basically avoid all fatty/oily fish. I've even had problems with catfish. If you do feed oily fillets you'll begin to see an oil slick on top of your tank.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

Yah i always buy those shrimp rings they love those just wanted to switch up the fillets thanks for the help


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

zeefs said:


> Yah i always buy those shrimp rings they love those just wanted to switch up the fillets thanks for the help


 Arn't shrimp rings usually cooked?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Dont buy the shrimp rings, buy raw uncooked shrimp instead


----------

